# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  گزارش سازی

## abdorreza

سلام

روش ایجاد گزارش در php چطوره؟ صفحه ای باشه که گزارش را نمایش دهد و بعد با زدن دکمه ای ، آن گزارش چاپ شود یا به اکسل ارسال شود.

ممنون میشم مثال هم باشه

----------


## abdorreza

دوستان کسی کار نکرده ؟!

----------


## ali_sed

با توجه به اینکه در php خروجی بصورت html است میتوانید همه کارها را خودتان انجام دهید. اطلاعات را از دیتابیس بخوانید و در یک حلقه با استفاده از کدهای html  در یک جدول نمایش دهید. کارهایی از قبیل صفحه بندی نیز باید توسط خودتان انجام شود.


یا اینکه از کتابخانه های آماده بهره ببرید. کافیست عبارت php grid را جستجو کنید.


این کد تنها یک نمونه هست و نیاز به تغییرات دارد!
<?php 
if($items==false){
	echo $this->showMessage('موردی یافت نشد!');
}else{
	echo $this->paginator;
?>
	<table class="list">
		<thead>
			<tr>
				<th>ردیف</th>
				<th>نام کاربری</th>
				<th>نام و نام‌خانوادگی</th>
				<th>موبایل</th>
				<th>عملیات</th>
			</tr>
		</thead>
		<tbody>
		<?php 
		foreach($items as $item):
			echo '
			<tr class="'.($i%2==1?'even':'odd').'">
				<td>'.(++$i+$this->startRow).'</td>
				<td class="ltr center">'.$item['username'].'</td>
				<td class="center">'.$item['fname'].'</td>
				<td class="ltr center">'.$item['mobile'].'</td>
				<td class="center tdaction">
					<a href="'.$this->url('/admin/edit?id='.$item['id_admin']).'">ویرایش</a>
				</td>
			</tr>';
		endforeach;		
		?>
		</tbody>
	</table>
<?php 
	echo $this->paginator;
}	
?>

----------

